# build a plaster panel fiber



## skandalpro (Jun 26, 2013)

hi...lddude:
Since I can not build a plaster room acoustical i have a small room 3.70*2.80*2.50 Meter
And I'm afraid From building fiberglass panle Since it is not healthy It's my bedroom to

I wonder what if I build a Plaster Frames And I'll put in fiberglass 4" 48 kg or 2" 36 kg and I'll Install it to the wall i whether it will be effective ?
and if i still have to put a foam on the plaster ? 
so there are not be a reflection from the plaster 

Since I realized that Plaster is also absorbing and most of the studios are building from plaster
So I said hey why not It sounds healthier than Panel fiberglass

Hope you understand me

Thanks  :neener:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, welcome to Home Theater Shack!

I am not sure why you think that fiberglass is not healthy. If you are concerned about it getting into your lungs, then use the board type of fiberglass. Fiberglass is considered to have more effective absorption than foam and therefore would be a better choice.

I suggest that you post a sketch of the room, showing speaker and listening positions, in our Home Audio Acoustics forum. Our members will be happy to share their ideas on how to improve your room's acoustics.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can also use acoustic cotton. anything INSIDE the wall, behind the plaster is only going to damp the wall, not provide effective absorption inside the room.

Bryan


----------



## skandalpro (Jun 26, 2013)

hi...
Thank you very much for the help I decided to build panels but Can not decide rockwool or fiberglass
i think I'll go on Rockwool 120-150 kg 4" i have a small room ?
And thanks for the advice I will post pictures and open a new post


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That density is WAY too high. Think more like 1/2 of that. You'll save enough money to go 6" in some places and be performance and money ahead in the deal.

Mineral wool is cheaper but fiberglass is MUCH easier to cut and work with in general. 

Bryan


----------

